# What is the difference between Drawings 4 and Corel/Wilcom DecoStudio e1?



## binki

What is the difference between DecoStudio e1 and Drawings 4? DecoStudio is $1999 and Drawings is $1799. Is there that big of a difference between the 2?


----------



## imeccentric

Fred,
Decostudio is for those of us who do both printing and embroidery. You do both the drawing composition and the embroidery on one screen instead of two different programs. It is my understanding that Corel no longer supports Drawings and has signed with wilcom for this new program. The online seminar I took showed where you could take part of a printing design and it would autodigitize that part. There still was limited manual digitizing, but not as much as Drawings Pro has. Since I prefer to punch manually, and they stressed that it was NOT a replacement for a good digitizing program, I wasn't that impressed. That said, I'm sure it will be a huge hit since not everyone wants to digitize manually. 

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## binki

Jim, When you say "There still was limited manual digitizing, but not as much as Drawings Pro has" do you mean that Drawings has less capability or that Deco does?

Right now I use Wings Text and the Converter for our simplest designs but I want to get more into digitizing. I am having a very hard time just getting good information about what program and level of program to use. It seems no-one wants to sell digitizing software. Whenever I ask a vendor about it, They pretty much run away.


----------



## calijimmy

-i've been thinking about buying wilcom 21d for the last couple of months. right now i'm using compucom. whats holding me back is the fact that decostudio is coming out. now learning more about it, it seems like its just another version of DraWings that has been around for a couple yrs now. i think wilcom seems to have the best rep among the softwares for digitizing.
-who have you talked to fred?


----------



## binki

We talked with Wilcom and they were the most responsive. The software at that time went from $5K to $30K. They tried to discourage us from starting out at the top of the line. One thing they could never tell us is how much the software would be to upgrade. 

SWF Mesa couldn't give us a price or an explanation to upgrade Wings Text. They also tried to discourage us from moving to the top. 

The Prodigi rep we very good and gave us 2 price options, $1500 for the software and $1000/year subscription or $5000 for the software and upgrades would be extra. 

That is pretty much it. The Corel site, The Embird site, and others that we have tried to figure out what is what were of no help. Jim has helped give me some clues as to what direct to go in. Thanks Jim!

It just seems to me that these digitizing software companies don't have their act together. It is very frustrating to deal with a company that doesn't really seem interested in doing business.


----------



## binki

So I download the embird evaluation version and my anti virus software reports it as a virus. hmmm... email sent to support.


----------



## imeccentric

Probably because it is an executable file. It just depends on which anti-virus you are running.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## digifacmp

Hi!
I strongly advise you to hop into any trade show and try various softwares there. They will have represenatative to answer you any question. This way you will the chance to compare all the softwares in one single day. Will save you time and money in the long term.


----------



## Kennethbeynor

I am not sure if anyone can answer this question; Deco Studio is not available yet. I have seen the video presentation and it looks like an entry level auto-digitizing software. I am looking to evaluate it as soon as the real stuff is available.
The fact is that I have upgraded to DRAWings 4 professional and it is an astonishing piece of technology. I can still use it and run it together with CorelDRAW for printing and embroidery; I am not following those who say that Corel does not back up DRAWings... Means what??? I am personally happy having to option NOT to pay for CorelDRAW again and again  
I back up my company with DRAWings 4 and I can even manually digitize/vectorize, I can practically do everything fast and accurately on a professional level/quality. 
This is where I got the info in the first place: DRAWstitch Technology and DRAWings embroidery software

Again as soon as Deco is available, a comparison will be easy.
In any case it would be stupid NOT to upgrade Corel DRAWings 3 to 4 at 299.

Be smart,
Ken


----------



## binki

Thanks for the info all. 

I did look at the software at the trade show. See my post above where I talk about who told me what. 

Right now I have Wings Text and the Corel/Wings Converter. For me it looks like Drawings 4 is $1799. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't jumping off a cliff. For that kind of money I don't want to buy an incremental improvement on my current software. 

As for upgrading Wings Text, I haven't found anyone who can tell me what I need or *HOW MUCH IT WILL BE!*

I am pretty familiar with Wings Text working with it for a year now so I have no problem with that. 

Where I do have a problem is the EmBird site with stuff like this: "There are *no refunds* on personalized, registered software and/or plug-ins."

Anyway, Thanks again and let me know if you have any more to add. I am checking out the EmBird forums now.


This one is too funny though, from the Embird site: "*Known issues:*
McAfee Antivirus software might quarantine parts of Embird. Until this problem is solved, we recommend to use different antivirus software, e.g. NOD32."

I sent them an email because NOD32 recognizes their software as a virus also.


----------



## vctradingcubao

I don't have the top-of-the-line digitizing level either, but, Maybe you can solve the problem by just getting that one. Everybody wants to use the best tool available for efficiency and "fun" at work. The only problem is that the top-of-the-line is too pricey. Now, whether that price is justified for the user is the big question.

p.s. I read somewhere that you can even create your own embroidery fonts when you use the top-of-the-line level. Isn't it cool?


----------



## BETO

Well i preorder the decostudio software and the lady in wilcom company her name is selena she said is gona be out in the end of february but theyy dont got like free classes or trainning suppor yet like tthe others softwares like wilcom es but she said they will have soon. i bought the software because i tired pay people to digitize me customers designers , because when i bought me machine the person that sale it to me, said i will need just tha basic lettering software because i dint even know what what's exactly digitazing.


----------



## binki

Well after all this we decided to upgrade our Experience Wings Text Plus to Operator. The price was right and we get a free training class with it. For most of what we do this will hold up fine. For our most complicated designs, we will still send those out.


----------



## sandollar

It is Febuary 27 and Wilcom just called and told me my Decostudio will be on my door step on the 28. Looking forward to giving my two cents worth. Will be in touch once I get to play with it.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I just ordered it yesterday. I hope to have it soon!


----------



## BETO

Well i ordered mine size january and i just tallk to the customer suppor theresa is her name and she said to me they just got the software decostudio so saturday or not latter then monday will be in me door.


----------



## binki

Got Wings Operator. Much more productive now. Did my first 3 designs with it and am very happy. We will be doing 2 days of training on it in March.


----------



## sandollar

Feburary 28 came and the program was on my door step just like thay said :>.
Now I just need to learn how it works, It looks like it might be what I was really looking for, but 
won't know till I dig in and learn it.


----------



## draig

sandollar said:


> Feburary 28 came and the program was on my door step just like thay said :>.
> Now I just need to learn how it works, It looks like it might be what I was really looking for, but
> won't know till I dig in and learn it.


 
How are you getting on with the Deco Studio, attended the P&P Exhibition yesterday (UK) and had the software demoed, waiting for it to arrive next week  it seemed pretty impressive for the price (I currently have the early edition of drawings and use Embird for maual punching)

Cheers
Sharon


----------



## kepps2813

You may also want to look at generations. That can even take a pic and add stitches to it.


----------



## BETO

Hello guys i been doing some desings right from a vector convert to a embroidery but is seem like the software is slow to download the desing after i got save it in my disk or same times said program is not working and also i got the software wilcome es and with it the same desing download fast for i can make some ajustment in leetering butt in me decostudio is slow why? Thanks Robert.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

I will have my Decostudio on Friday. Hopefully I will geta a bit of time over the weekend to evaluate it and let you guys know.


----------



## jtrainor56

I saw a comment made about pricing and just to let you know, I have never had a problem with Wilcom telling me the current pricing level of any of their digitizing versions and if you look hard enough you will find a couple of distributors posting the price of the software on their web sites. I also never had a problem with Wilcom providing me with an upgrade path and last time I checked, when ugrading you turn in your previous version and can purchase the next level and the current price level less the price you paid for your current level. So if ES65 is $15k and you are upgrading from 21D and you paid $5k, you can upgrade for $10K to ES65.

Wilcom and other top level packages are expensive due to the programming involved. All digitizing software requires mathematical calculations to produce a completed design. Like in many things there are short cuts that can be taken to achieve the same ending, the more shortcuts the less difficult the programming, the more work is required to get a clean and crisp design. With the higher level packages the longer and more complex rout is taken but the end result is so noticeably better it make is worth spending the extra money. 

BTW, I don't digitize, I leave it for the professionals, but I do own a copy of ES65 for doing lettering and adding lettering to stock designs. I also own a lower end product and I can tell you I have done designs in both packages and there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Brian

Has anyone here used the Brother embroidery machine. I bought a 9 needle machine and it came with the Brother embroidery software. I basically taught myself how to digitise and after 1 year I got a 5 day course which turned out to be a refreshers course for me. You can digitise your own letters etc. or use the 20 fonts provided. Love it.


----------



## Kennethbeynor

Since you have an older version of DRAWings, this is what you are looking for:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t39899.html#post247388

Let us know your opinion on Deco Studio.
Ken


----------



## Kennethbeynor

BETO said:


> Hello guys i been doing some desings right from a vector convert to a embroidery but is seem like the software is slow to download the desing after i got save it in my disk or same times said program is not working and also i got the software wilcome es and with it the same desing download fast for i can make some ajustment in leetering butt in me decostudio is slow why? Thanks Robert.


Robert, that means that Deco Studio is crashing or it is very slow. Any one with more experiences and examples? 
Ken


----------



## BETO

Kennethbeynor said:


> Robert, that means that Deco Studio is crashing or it is very slow. Any one with more experiences and examples?
> Ken


Hello guys i just talk to wilcom support about me problem with the decostudio software so just like how they are good support and they splandto me what was my problem so i was me who i didnt import the desing how is suppost it do it, so i think i make a good choise buying decostudio because even u can convert to a regular picture like to a vector, and even u can ajust thh colors details in the vector, u can even seppart the objects and after all that u can also convert auto the vector in embroidery file desing.


----------



## Kennethbeynor

That is great Robert, 
So, you can import a vector and change the colour and convert the vector to an embroidery file. Let us know more.
Ken


----------



## aboutpalm

what I love is taking an embroidery file into decostudio and then autmoatically converting it to a vector file!!! I nearly fell over when I saw that. You dont know how much time that will save for printing. Never have to redraw it again.


----------



## aboutpalm

Also the embroiderystartup.com site has a decostudio forum but its empty at the moment  I guess that's a good thing?? no problems. he-he


----------



## BETO

aboutpalm said:


> Also the embroiderystartup.com site has a decostudio forum but its empty at the moment  I guess that's a good thing?? no problems. he-he


YEA GUYS I REALLYY RECOMEND THE SOFTWARE, and also to buy from wilcom because they got the best customer support and u can call them about the free classes for each software i know isspensive but is better pay a lit bit more and have the customer support when u needthem and guy a conferences free online every week u can long in free classes is like have a teachher in your house i never been in this cain of classes but they are kool is like talk with some one in the messenger but they use the phone line for u can get audio and in your computer ur looking what the customer support guy is doing and he will show u how it doit in that moment if u got any question. i guess is better pay the 1,999dllrs but have all the packet and dont worry about notting else so works for make vectors and from embroidery desings transform to a bitmaps and more .


----------



## Kennethbeynor

BETO said:


> YEA GUYS I REALLYY RECOMEND THE SOFTWARE, and also to buy from wilcom because they got the best customer support and u can call them about the free classes for each software i know isspensive but is better pay a lit bit more and have the customer support when u needthem and guy a conferences free online every week u can long in free classes is like have a teachher in your house i never been in this cain of classes but they are kool is like talk with some one in the messenger but they use the phone line for u can get audio and in your computer ur looking what the customer support guy is doing and he will show u how it doit in that moment if u got any question. i guess is better pay the 1,999dllrs but have all the packet and dont worry about notting else so works for make vectors and from embroidery desings transform to a bitmaps and more .


That is great; support is very important for any software. I will get my copy from Corel store, because they do offer 30 days money back guarantee. 
Anyone who already has both DRAWings and DecoStudio? I need some kind of comparison (I will do that for you as soon as I have DecoStudio). 
DRAWings can convert Vectors to Embroidery and Embroidery to Vector (with node editing) within a second. Anything else???????

Kenneth


----------



## sandollar

I got corel x3 then got Decostudio ei. When you get Deco you will get Corel with it, you can't just get Deco studio as a plug in. Now I have two Corels. If you go with Decostudio see if you can return corel frist. As far as I can tell Deco studio is a very good program. I'am still playing with all the buttons and still finding new things every day. Good luck making your decision.


----------



## BETO

sandollar said:


> I got corel x3 then got Decostudio ei. When you get Deco you will get Corel with it, you can't just get Deco studio as a plug in. Now I have two Corels. If you go with Decostudio see if you can return corel frist. As far as I can tell Deco studio is a very good program. I'am still playing with all the buttons and still finding new things every day. Good luck making your decision.


Hey Mike i got a question for u , as i do know u got decostudio, well i been looking in the fonts and i do not find it old english lettering, and college eather, is that is correct u dont have in decostudio? because what dont make sense in the demo video the uys used college lettering for make a letter C in a jacket so may im wrong.Thanks. Beto.


----------



## KenS

Beto, both Drawings and Deco Studio will use True Type Fonts. Those are fonts that are installed on your computer and available to all programs through Windows. Both programs will convert them to stitches.

Deco Studio comes with some fonts that are already specifically digitized for embroidery. 20 I believe. I have Drawings X3 pro, and I am waiting of my order of the deco to be delivered. When it gets here and I have a chance to play with it I can tell you more.


----------



## BETO

Hello Ken i also got wilcom es 21es editing and i got in there those fonts but i wish to know how can i insert or have into deco studio for dont have to switch software after i create a logo just to add those cain fonts, and also may can one of u guys help me i create desings all the time but every time after i save in dst and if i open it other time again and make any corrections after i load the desing in my embroidery machine i dont know if is the machine or im doing same wrong in the software is because adds more colors in the desing but that it just show more colors in me embroidery not in the software ,any one can help me how can i save the colors in my software and my embroidery can read it affter i make any changes with out add more colors . i got the decostudio sofware and an inbro usa single needle embroidery Thanks BETO.


----------



## KenS

I dont know why, but Drawings always adds an extra color at the end of the design. This may be the case with yours, I dont know. The last color that is added is always just an end, or stopping point. I see this with sew disks that I have ordered with Stahls applique also. I always just delete it in my software.


----------



## binki

A couple of notes here from what I have read.

1) I don't think Drawings is part of the 30 day money back program. It didn't seem that way to me with version 3

2) The pre digitized fonts seem to sew out better than the converted ones. 

3) The auto generation needs a lot of work to make the thing sew out good. I have gotten pretty good with it but it could still use some work.


----------



## efectnevi

hi
Autodigitizing always seems to fascinate people, but there is no 'instant high quality output' , so it may appeal to some that get lured into thinking that quality embroidery will just appear , but if youre in the business of producing quality output, with any intention of clients returning on a continual basis , then its necessary to note that 'autodigitizing' is not the end all,and be all of the embroidery process.

Its a part of the process , and can be successfully applied in certain instances of requirements , but everyday art does not appear in the form of a clean, 'ready for embroidery conversion' type of vector. Even if you have vector art , doesnt mean that translates into productive embroidery designs. 

People may relish the thought of the possibilities, but reality is an excellent teacher. All that sounds brilliant can seem so on the surface , but lack of knowledge,and the degree of learning curves involved do seem to escape people.

bye
Nevi
Custom Digitizing and Designs


----------



## efectnevi

hi

Keep any eye on this...like other software, its also coming along soon. 
I-CLIQQ Professional Embroidery Software

Having vector conversion is one thing, but having the extensive toolsets to create fluent ,and productive designs is another thing.


----------



## jtrainor56

Definitely sounds like a promotion post to me


----------



## BETO

jtrainor56 said:


> Definitely sounds like a promotion post to me


Yeap i think that too. But i guess every ones got to be happy where ever they got.


----------



## BETO

Ken splend to me morer about the screed disks how is that, because i make i desing and i trade to make corrections and the desing got like 140,000 stiches so after i make the corrections i end it whit 100 coors,


----------



## KenS

Are you asking me? or Ken Beynor? I dont have my Deco Studio yet, so I cant answer your question relating to that. Can you send me the DST file and let me look at it? IF you have a Corel file, send it also.


----------



## Kennethbeynor

I do not have it either. I am trying to learn from other users, its advantages. 140,000 stitches and 100 colours, is not a good reason to go for it. 
BTW, the answer to a previous question is: I got the upgrade to DRAWings 4 at $299, without the charge for a second CorelDRAW and with 60 pre-digitized fonts. 

Ken


----------



## lithiumg

Kennethbeynor said:


> 140,000 stitches and 100 colours, is not a good reason to go for it.


I haven't decided whether or not I'm purchasing DecoStudio yet, but I think it's unfair to jump to conclusions at this point. I'm not saying DecoStudio's stitch quality is going to be great (or even acceptable by my standards, my copy of DRAWings X3 certainly isn't), but I highly doubt that it's as bad as that makes it sound. BETO seems like a fine person (and so do you), but seeing how his last issue (slow/not working) was merely caused by not knowing how to use the software (understandable, there's sure to be a learning curve involved), it's likely that the 140,000 stitches/100 colour issue has a similar root.

Hopefully this doesn't sound too harsh, I'm really looking forward to hearing people's opinions on DecoStudio, but I'm going to wait to hear more (and give tech support the chance to fix the issue BETO is having) before drawing conclusions.

I'd also be interested to see the vector file you're having the issue with BETO. I'd be happy to take a look at it if you want to post it.


----------



## KenS

Lithiumg,

My point exactly. I would need to see what he is doing to know what is going on. If there is a color blend or something in the cdr file, it could cause this with all the colors. Tracing a jpg or bmp to a vector and then trying to apply stitches to it could also be a cause.

I do know that Drawings X3 pro tends to be heavy on the stitches. I am waiting for my order of Deco Studio to arrive. Then, and only then will I give a comparison.


----------



## BETO

i got guys is true that every time that i fix or make changes in the desing im making add more colors so i didnt know that into now . so i will ask tomorrow in the class of decostudio customer suppor how can i save the colors in the software with out add mor into me machine.


----------



## FunDesigns

Will someone mind giving an update on their experience with DecoStudio? I'm sitting on the fence re purchasing this software. I have Palette 6.08 and Corel Drawings 2 already.

Thanks!


----------



## scuba_steve2699

So far I like it but I will need a bit of time to do a real evaluation. The conversion is not perfect (I really didn't expect it to be) but I have had some very nice results so far. For 2000 it is a very robust package. I intend to put up a full review in a week or so with pictures of sewouts etc. Just a bit swamped with work right now (not thta I am complaining!) but I will get something out soon.


----------



## FunDesigns

Thanks Steven. I wish Corel/Wilcom provided more info on this product. I get the sense that they are holding back info on some upcoming feature(s) so they can lure more folks into making the next upgrade and turn in their Drawings dongle. At least with Drawings 4 they provided lots of info about the features and examples to look at. I feel like I'm making a blind decision if I buy this software now.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

It seems like it has the same functions as all of their software so you can get some idea from them as to what it is capable of doing. I did talk to Strawberry Stitch (whom I purchased the software from) and they told me there will be an upgrade within 6 months with Corel X4 included (it is a free upgrade for those who purchase deco now). Hopefully I will be able to play some with the program soon so I can get a better idea of its capabilities!


----------



## Bringselpup

Well I just got back from ISS Atlantic City and while wandering around came upon Walter Floriani demo'ing a new program called Embroidery Suite Pro 2008. He said it had been out for 4 months. At $1299 it looked like it was going to give some of the big names a real go. He was handing out cd's with a free thread color converter and it has a full working demo of the digitizing software on it so I plan on checking it out further.


----------



## Kennethbeynor

scuba_steve2699 said:


> So far I like it but I will need a bit of time to do a real evaluation. The conversion is not perfect (I really didn't expect it to be) but I have had some very nice results so far. For 2000 it is a very robust package. I intend to put up a full review in a week or so with pictures of sewouts etc. Just a bit swamped with work right now (not thta I am complaining!) but I will get something out soon.


Hey Steve,
I think that you should try this:
https://ssl11.chi.us.securedata.net/...Evaluation.asp

All Graphics functions are active:
Designing, import, copy/paste, Trace bitmaps, convert stitch files to graphics, import DRAW files, export as Scalable Vector Graphics, export as embroidery bitmaps (effect), check with customers the embroidery designs and get approval and of course it is useful to evaluate DRAWings 4; this is why they did it  but I use it at home without USB key for the functions mentioned above!

What about your review on Deco?

Ken


----------



## efectnevi

hi
Thanks..I'll try that..always nice to see new stuff.
Does anyone know if the Suite Pro 2008 has a download anywhere?

Do you think its interesting to be able to paste actual 'stitch' data into Corel X3/X4 as_* vectors *_? Im trying to find a good outline effect in Corel to apply ..so, if there are any gurus on outline effects and maybe a way to create a metallic effect on outlines will be great. I thought pretty good for presentation abilities etc..Most software can only create a bmp or jpeg of the design data.
I like some degree of autoconversion..but with control. Its pretty helpful in conjunction with other tools..but to date I've not seen anything that i can call 'productive'embroidery appear from autoconversions, unless the vector are is done really well..and if I weigh up what it takes to do that..its really a lot of time, not to mention the intimidating learning curve of Corel..I know people that have used it for years, but fixing up bad art etc . and creating usable vectors is really a whack of work in many cases.
Most attempts with simple things are ok, but I heard Deco/Corel uses up loads of resource in conversions..Its probably because graphic intense stuff, especially vectors take a really high degree of calculations.

I enjoy Corel really, but in my chats with many...I deduced it scares most..lol . Most I have spoken to use it for very basic stuff and find that very handy , but when it gets to the intricacies of fixing art..and creating imaging that will autoconvert well..Its very powerful software though and has the potential to do many things.

We experiment with lots too..Im playing with the stitch vectors at the moment..quite fun

bye
Nevi
Embroidery Software:I-CLIQQ Professional Embroidery Software


----------



## BETO

Hello ken where are u location i got decostudio and i been make some pictures in one touch convert to embroidery and they became ok to me i guess it save to u a lot time to do it step by step and also money to pay some one to do it. butwell i will keep in touch with u thanks.


----------



## tatterscreek

I have read this post with interest on everyone's experience with DecoStudio. I have been using it for a couple of months now and I will give you my two cents worth. The two biggest issues for me have been in dealing with the satin and fill stitches. There is a default parameter that only allows a 6mm width satin stitch, the program then converts anything larger into a split satin which changes the look of the design considerably. It especially affects monogramming, essentially making it useless. The other big issue is that it only offers one fill stitch. I have tried to talk with Wilcom and get no response. I have been told that they are preparing an add-on for additional fill stitches, but at what cost? For me, both of these issues affect my business tremendously and therefore, it makes this a very expensive demo program. I, at this point, could not recommend this software.


----------



## efectnevi

hi
Theres lotsa new stuff in the world of Vectors,and Embroidery.

I-CLIQQ might be interesting to watch


----------



## BETO

Well it's been working cool with me decostudio and by the way i think wilcom got one of the best customer support in the industry from software. I didnt have problems with that never.


----------



## tatterscreek

DecoStudio does have some very nice features, however, the fact that it will not do satin stitches wider than 1/4" (6mm) limits its functionality. If you are happy with the limited functionality then it is a good program for you. The fact that it only has 1 fill stitch choice is also a very serious problem. That is why I consider this demo software. It is very nice in the way it does certain things but it is an incomplete or unfinished software package. Like a 
Ferrari with a Volkswagen engine. As for customer support, 3 times I have emailed them expressing my concerns about this programs functionality and have not heard from them. I do not consider that good customer support. I have no way to know if they have plans to fix these problems or upgrade or what. Just silence. Because of their silence I am looking for another software solution, which is a shame, because the software does have some promise.


----------



## BETO

tatterscreek said:


> DecoStudio does have some very nice features, however, the fact that it will not do satin stitches wider than 1/4" (6mm) limits its functionality. If you are happy with the limited functionality then it is a good program for you. The fact that it only has 1 fill stitch choice is also a very serious problem. That is why I consider this demo software. It is very nice in the way it does certain things but it is an incomplete or unfinished software package. Like a
> Ferrari with a Volkswagen engine. As for customer support, 3 times I have emailed them expressing my concerns about this programs functionality and have not heard from them. I do not consider that good customer support. I have no way to know if they have plans to fix these problems or upgrade or what. Just silence. Because of their silence I am looking for another software solution, which is a shame, because the software does have some promise.


I guess u may right but i just think is like everythink when u buy a little car after a while u want another bigger to fit more people so then u change for a big monster and after u see how much u are spending in gas u would like go back to where you where before. i think some times we never are complete what we got.


----------



## tatterscreek

Like I said, Deco Studio has some very nice features and if it weren't for these two issues it would work for me just fine. But these are two major issues that most embroidery software does not have. Even Wilcom ES has the ability to bypass the default stitch length for satin stitches. As for fill stitches, I don't know any software that only has one choice. Since I posted my complaint, Wilcom support has contacted me and I hope to have some answers about these issues from them. I guess they read these forums. I like Deco Studio. It does some great things. That's why it is so frustrating I can't use it in my business. We are a contract embroiderer. We don't need a full fledged digitizing package. We bring in logos, add and change names and do some cleanup.


----------



## BETO

tatterscreek said:


> Like I said, Deco Studio has some very nice features and if it weren't for these two issues it would work for me just fine. But these are two major issues that most embroidery software does not have. Even Wilcom ES has the ability to bypass the default stitch length for satin stitches. As for fill stitches, I don't know any software that only has one choice. Since I posted my complaint, Wilcom support has contacted me and I hope to have some answers about these issues from them. I guess they read these forums. I like Deco Studio. It does some great things. That's why it is so frustrating I can't use it in my business. We are a contract embroiderer. We don't need a full fledged digitizing package. We bring in logos, add and change names and do some cleanup.


Well Jim only what can i said is good luck and i hoppe they find answers all those problems that u got or better if they will come out with a new update.


----------



## FunDesigns

The width of the satin stitch CAN be set. Here is a 6/4/08 post I copied from Wilcom's EmbroideryStartup.com forum:
URL---- increase the width of a satin column? > Forums > Embroidery Startup - Embroidery Business Information

I am relatively new to using this program, but the satin stitch CAN be set to any width you wish. If you used the "convert" tool, the program will automatically convert large areas to tatami fill (this can be altered to any number of fills using the object properties docker). I think you need to digitize the pattern manually in the Embroidery window and read the manual on the "Satin Tool" section of the online manual--it makes a point about turning off the "Auto Spacing" check box when "Satin" is selected as the "fill" on the object properties docker. The program is not as intuitive as some simpler digitizing programs, but I have been able to manually digitize satin stitches longer than 6mm (the slide bar goes much higher) without splitting. If you contact the Wilcom Support in your country, they can go online and connect to your compuer with the program running and will help you free of charge. So far, I have found their support people in both Australia and the US to be extremely helpful.
End....

Hope that helps clarify that issue.


----------



## BETO

FunDesigns said:


> The width of the satin stitch CAN be set. Here is a 6/4/08 post I copied from Wilcom's EmbroideryStartup.com forum:
> URL---- increase the width of a satin column? > Forums > Embroidery Startup - Embroidery Business Information
> 
> I am relatively new to using this program, but the satin stitch CAN be set to any width you wish. If you used the "convert" tool, the program will automatically convert large areas to tatami fill (this can be altered to any number of fills using the object properties docker). I think you need to digitize the pattern manually in the Embroidery window and read the manual on the "Satin Tool" section of the online manual--it makes a point about turning off the "Auto Spacing" check box when "Satin" is selected as the "fill" on the object properties docker. The program is not as intuitive as some simpler digitizing programs, but I have been able to manually digitize satin stitches longer than 6mm (the slide bar goes much higher) without splitting. If you contact the Wilcom Support in your country, they can go online and connect to your compuer with the program running and will help you free of charge. So far, I have found their support people in both Australia and the US to be extremely helpful.
> End....
> 
> Hope that helps clarify that issue.


Thanks Carol that is problably the best way to do it if they use ur comp they did some times in mine and its help because some times u cant splend to them what exactly u want to do in the software, and i will got ask them some, may be happend to you once! when u convert a desing from vector to embroidery right , you see the embroidery desing ready in your screen to save in your disk well waht happend to me is that when im sewing in the machine some times the outliner is far away from me fill stiches area did ever happent to u? but what is weard in the screen computer or the embroidery scren ist look like the stiches are perfect lined each other. i didnt been trade it sew in different embroidery machine just in mine so i dodnt know if can be the software or the machine.so every time i got sew first one and see if the outliner and the fill will be together in the end off the desing.


----------



## cw2002

BETO said:


> ..... im sewing in the machine some times the outliner is far away from me fill stiches area did ever happent to u? but what is weard in the screen computer or the embroidery scren ist look like the stiches are perfect lined each other. i didnt been trade it sew in different embroidery machine just in mine so i dodnt know if can be the software or the machine.so every time i got sew first one and see if the outliner and the fill will be together in the end off the desing.


hI, Beto, I am tring the DecoStudio, I am having the same problem, did you solve the problem at the end? Many thanks.


----------



## FunDesigns

Hi guys, I have been using Deco Studio for several months now and I love the program. I get perfect stitching every time. There are some really neat things about this program that I bet you aren't even aware of. I wasn't until I started sitting in on the free training webinars with Maria from Wilcom. Wilcom's excellent live training classes via webinars (and recordings of previously recorded classes) are available to you if you own DecoStudio. All your questions and problems you're having will be easily taken care of. Please email [email protected] (dot) com (REPLACE THE " DOT" WITH A "." IN YOUR EMAIL) and ask for the link to the training webinars and ask if they will email you the links for the webinars that they have already recorded. There is DecoStudio 101, DecoStudio 102, DecoStudio manual and auto digitizing and one on using CorelDRAW. You have to sign up for these webinars to attend them live, so be sure to do that when you get the link to the webinar page!! If you don't see any there at the time you check, be sure to keep checking back because they do them every month. Maria or one of the other fantastic support people will get you all set up. They are wonderful to work with. The webinars are great because they are live and you get to ask all the questions you want during the session. Each webinar usually ends up lasting 1-1/2 to 2 hours.....depends on how many questions people have. Maria answers every question and shows you how to do it right there in the program on the screen. Hope that helps! Carol


----------



## BETO

That is right carol i got decostudio also and i like but for the people that they got is gona be like special demo for decostudio e1 and wilcom the september 9 is gona be interesting to watch that and i also a update that is coming for decostudio.beto.
And the support in wilcom like u said is the best.


----------



## BETO

Hey cw 2002 i had the problem before about the out liner i dont kknow why ! But most i talk to one guy that he sales other sofware and he told me same times happend when u turn from vector to stiches so u got make sure first sewing in a garment that is junk and after that if u got the same problem just make the corrections pulling the stiches in tha embroidery software is wear but i didnt have the problem bbut other ways i dont like use to much the outliner in same desings. I prefer i u still having the problem call them they will help u. Beto. Sorry i didnt read you before.


----------



## FunDesigns

Hello again....

I don't know if this is what is causing your problem with the gap between the design and the outline, but I thought I would throw it out there and you can be the judge. It is a common mistake.

In DecoStudio, when you select the fabric type that you will be stitching on, the program automatically sets the density, compensation and underlay for the design you will stitch. If you select the incorrect fabric type, the compensation can be off enough (pull) to cause a gap between the stitches and the outline. If the stitch count is too heavy for the fabric, this can happen too, so it's important to select the correct fabric setting when you are working with a design file so DecoStudio can set the compensation, density and underlay just right for that fabric. 

Another possibility is that you are not using the correct type of stabilizer and/or weight of stabilizer for the fabric and density of the design. 

Don't forget that If you want to sew out a design you created in DecoStudio on a different fabric type (not the fabric the design was originally created for) it will not sew out properly unless you open the original EMB file in DecoStudio and change the fabric setting to the current fabric type that you are going to sew the design on. The compensation, density and underlay will automatically recalculate for the newly selected fabric. The stitches will recalculate as necessary too.

So far all the designs I've made with the auto conversion have turned out beautifully. I'm careful to select the correct fabric setting and stabilize correctly. I also learned a lot about using Deco's manual digitizing tools in the live webinars. You don't want to miss them...they're excellent sessions. They made the learning curve a piece of cake! Be sure to contact support and either get the links to the already recorded webinars, or sit in on the new live ones coming up! You get to ask unlimited questions in the live sessions

Hope that helps,
Carol

P.S. I think the Sept 9th webinar is more of a "let's see if we can get you interested in upgrading" type of thing. They're going to show off the more expensive version of Wilcom software too. It's marketing, what can I say, LOL.


----------



## BETO

Thanks carol u are right in make sure what cain garment just poly or poly and cotton garments or any other. Because that is true some times happend to me but now i correct that mistake .beto.


----------



## cw2002

Hi, Beto & Carol, Thanks a lot for your tips. I learned a lot from the forums. will do some more practice now.


----------



## Chicky57

[

Hope that helps,
Carol

P.S. I think the Sept 9th webinar is more of a "let's see if we can get you interested in upgrading" type of thing. They're going to show off the more expensive version of Wilcom software too. It's marketing, what can I say, LOL.[/quote]

Carol,
I've been told my 21EPlus software will now fall into Deco Studio with the upcoming new software. I was also told that Deco Studio will have alot of upgrades/features in the new release.

I don't know what anything will have, but I'm anchious to see the demo on Sept. 9th.
I can't seem to get the hang of what I have.

Chicky


----------



## FunDesigns

Hi Chicky

I just saw your message here....

Were you able to make the Wilcom webinar on the 9th? I had to go somewhere that day and by the time I got home I had forgotten all about it. I was looking forward to seeing what the did in the DecoStudio update. Now I guess I'll have to wait for it to be released!


----------

